# After the solar wax melter?



## flatfootflukey (Jun 15, 2010)

i would like to see it if you have time to post pics.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Guys at work just gave me a new double pane window to build one. Would love to see a photo of yours.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Here are a few pics, the block of wax is about 2-3 pounds, my first use. I was suprising that the slumgum that was left on the pan was burnt on like it had been in a very hot oven.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

For some reason, I can't get them to resize, so these my click to a large pic, thats why I'm putting the thumbnail.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

SO now you can re-melt it and run it through a filter. Some people use a double boiler. Some of us have made presto pot melters. You can run through a 60-100 mesh cloth, which is what I use before making candles, or I've heard others on the forum say they use commercial coffee filters to finish off.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

so if I want to buy some 60-100 mesh cloth, where might I look. What else it is used for, and might I have any laying around?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

As a beeswax candle maker, I don't want my wax to be more than 160 to 165 degrees especially for an extended period of time. 

If your wax temperature reaches 200*, you are ruining it in my opinion.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't use the filter screen that some say to use in a solar melter. I left the drain hole open above my container. I use thin fabric (old threadbare tee shirts) and put my unmelted wax in it (lay the fabric down, put your wax on it and fold the lower part of the fabric up over some of the wax so the melted wax goes through the fabric). Wax and honey will go through but none of the black stuff. It is completely clean.

If I melt a lot of dirty wax, I have to change the fabric every few weeks. Basically it does soak up a little wax, but after it has done that the wax just flows through and is completely clean. If you have a lot of honey in your wax (sometimes you will get pockets of honey in your melted wax block), put the wax in a container with water in the melter and let it sit (not re-melt through the drain). The wax and honey will separate.

When your fabric is dirty and you want to replace it, go down when the melter is warm but not hot and roll the fabric up. Cut it into sections for firestarters for next winter.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The flashpoint of beeswax is 200F, It can burst into flame at that point. Bee careful. 



Bee Bliss said:


> As a beeswax candle maker, I don't want my wax to be more than 160 to 165 degrees especially for an extended period of time.
> 
> If your wax temperature reaches 200*, you are ruining it in my opinion.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually I meant to say that wax temperatures of more than 180* tend to ruin the wax. Didn't know the flashpoint, but knew that 200* is getting serious. Good info to know. I closely monitor my wax temps. It melts at about 145 to 147*. Usually I pour between 155 and 165*

Can't be too careful.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

KQ6AR said:


> The flashpoint of beeswax is 200F, It can burst into flame at that point. Bee careful.


Wiki, shows the flash point at 204.4 C, which is 399.9 F, and that discoloration at 185 F, there is no reported autoignition temperature, so no bursting into flames, but thaks for keeping an eye on safety as I had given no thought to any of this


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the correction. Thats where I got my info, but obviously read the Celsius number instead.
I stand corrected. 



brac said:


> Wiki, shows the flash point at 204.4 C, which is 399.9 F, and that discoloration at 185 F, there is no reported autoignition temperature, so no bursting into flames, but thaks for keeping an eye on safety as I had given no thought to any of this


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

The 60 and 100 mesh should be available at most fabric stores. The number refers to the threads per inch. Betterbee also sells it. The wax looks really clean throught the 60, but the 100 will catch really fine stuff that you wouldn't realize is there. I mount mine in a wood hoop used for needle point and it sets on top of the bucket with the pouring pot inside


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

Just to clarify:

flashpoint is the temp. a substance must be heated to before it will ignite if a heat source (flame or glowing wire) is held above it in a normal air atmosphere. (relates to vapor pressure)

autoignition point is temp. at which it will spontaneously burst into flame without a match being held over it


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

This place is great, I learn something new all the time here.



jbford said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> flashpoint is the temp. a substance must be heated to before it will ignite if a heat source (flame or glowing wire) is held above it in a normal air atmosphere. (relates to vapor pressure)
> 
> autoignition point is temp. at which it will spontaneously burst into flame without a match being held over it


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

When I melt wax in my solar melter, I put a screen on top of the catch pan and lay a piece of cloth or paper towel over that. As the wax drips into the catch pan, it gets filtered.


----------

